# What is the best windproof High altitude lighter?



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Gave this a shot on telemarktips, but figured I should try here as well. I have seen windproof lighters, that work at altitude, but many of those advertised as such suck. I even think there are some cheap models out there. Anyone have any advice or experience on this matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

What are you smokin'?


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Who says I was smoking. But since you mention it, can you believe they took the gondola away from us. Think I need to head to the hill. Could really use that lighter today given the wind/lift situation. Good thing I'm experienced with a bic in these situations. See you out there? If I do, I will give you the answer to your question.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Not today, but we'll have to hook up for sure. Later...


----------

